# The Musical Stylings Of OneEyedDiva...My Unreleased Tracks



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

I use the term stylings because my Yamaha Clavinova (digital piano) inspires me to compose in several genres because of the multitude of rhythms available. These are two of the first songs I composed/performed in 1998 after I got my first Clavinova and was just becoming familiar with it's features. My son helped me with that.

All of the tracks I'll post here need to be reworked or revamped in some way before they can be released. Funky Spacemen is a novelty track I just wanted to have some fun with. Spritfree is more chill and definitely needs a live sax player; I've got someone lined up.  Hope you enjoy! More to come. @Pecos @Gaer @Pinky @feywon @Paco Dennis

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Ffunky-spacemen


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fspiritfree-original-version


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 29, 2021)

Very very good.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2021)

Both great but "Spiritfree" is my favorite!


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I use the term stylings because my Yamaha Clavinova (digital piano) inspires me to compose in several genres because of the multitude of rhythms available. These are two of the first songs I composed/performed in 1998 after I got my first Clavinova and was just becoming familiar with it's features. My son helped me with that.
> 
> All of the tracks I'll post here need to be reworked or revamped in some way before they can be released. Funky Spacemen is a novelty track I just wanted to have some fun with. Spritfree is more chill and definitely needs a live sax player; I've got someone lined up.  Hope you enjoy! More to come. @Pecos @Gaer @Pinky @feywon @Paco Dennis
> 
> ...


Your talent just blows my mind. Thanks for posting these as I love the kind of music you and your talented son produce.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 29, 2021)

Very Nice, Isn't SoundCloud great!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2021)

WOW!!! I love your music...very nice melodies...background, and solo's. I love the sound of the instruments and the styles!!!! Keep 'em comin.


----------



## Lee (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful work Diva, I like Spiritfree the best. Curious though about the drawing for Funky Spacemen, is that your design?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 30, 2021)

@ohioboy @officerripley @Pecos @Paco Dennis @HazyDavey & @Lee  Thank you *so much* for your lovely comments
HazyDavey, Yes I like that I can post stuff there, I also intend to check out another site a fellow musician on the forum mentioned. Just have to find that thread again with the site name.
Paco, as a fellow musician I certainly value your feedback and I will "keep 'em comin". 
Lee I found the artwork for Funky Spacemen online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 30, 2021)

The Latin genre is the easiest and most fun to compose in. Here are Kissed By The Wind, a gentle Salsa (2005) and Ritmos Karibean, a more upbeat Mambo (2001). A Spanish employee of my husband's named it for me. Ritmos has been updated a few times. I intend to include the 2009 version on my next album. I know that the bass in Kissed By The Wind is too loud and there are a couple of timing issues that will be fixed. I realized that sometimes the songs sound slightly different coming from the instrument than they do when transferred to digital media. I took a very long hiatus from doing music and when I was ready to return, my Logic (digital) program had crashed, so I was unable to fix the mixes. Now that my son has Logic on his laptop, we'll work on these updated mixes together. Again..hope you enjoy!  @Pinky

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fkissed-by-the-wind


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fritmos-karibean-original-version-1


----------



## Gaer (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful Diva, You are very talented!


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The Latin genre is the easiest and most fun to compose in. Here are Kissed By The Wind, a gentle Salsa (2005) and Ritmos Karibean, a more upbeat Mambo (2001). A Spanish employee of my husband's named it for me. Ritmos has been updated a few times. I intend to include the 2009 version on my next album. I know that the bass in Kissed By The Wind is too loud and there are a couple of timing issues that will be fixed. I realized that sometimes the songs sound slightly different coming from the instrument than they do when transferred to digital media. I took a very long hiatus from doing music and when I was ready to return, my Logic (digital) program had crashed, so I was unable to fix the mixes. Now that my son has Logic on his laptop, we'll work on these updated mixes together. Again..hope you enjoy!  @Pinky
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fkissed-by-the-wind
> ...


Simply stunning! MS


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2021)

Kissed by the Wind is a beautiful way to chill before bedtime. Listening to it right now.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 31, 2021)

Great fun! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2021)

@Gaer @Pinky @Oris Borloff  Thank you so much for your lovely comments @Pecos And thank you so much once again I'm so glad y'all enjoyed the songs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 11, 2021)

This first track, First Class Flight will be used as either an intro or outro on my next album. My husband who was always rushing and always late, including to the airport, wound up being put in first class due to being late. That stroke of luck inspired the name of that tune. The second track reminds me of when I played for the church and uses the digital choir voices on the Clavinova. One night I just sat down, chose the rhythm and started playing the piano part real fast. I eventually slowed down the pace to record it. It was dedicated to my cousin Martha (now deceased) who had just gotten out of the hospital being treated for complications of diabetes. @Pecos @MarciKS @Shalimar @Paco Dennis @Gaer @Pinky @Oris Borloff @HazyDavey

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Ffirst-class-flight


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fmarthas-back


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow Diva! These are awesome. 
It must be so much fun to compose these. 
I feel happy when I listen and just now I needed that. 
The whole world needs that right now. How healing


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2021)

You've got 2 winners there, OED. I particularly like First Class Flight


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 11, 2021)

I like Funky Spaceman best!

Very impressive, Miss Diva!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2021)

I really like them both. The first one is very cool...sounds like majors/MAJ7th's. Instead of doing the divine short vibe solo at the end, I would like 2 verses...solo through a whole verse.....1 or 2 more verses and go out with the small solo. You can really do some very creative/melodic/ fun, improvising. I'd love to hear more of it.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 11, 2021)

Awesome, simply awesome. Your talent continues to amaze me!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2021)

I love First Class Flight!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This first track, First Class Flight will be used as either an intro or outro on my next album. My husband who was always rushing and always late, including to the airport, wound up being put in first class due to being late. That stroke of luck inspired the name of that tune. The second track reminds me of when I played for the church and uses the digital choir voices on the Clavinova. One night I just sat down, chose the rhythm and started playing the piano part real fast. I eventually slowed down the pace to record it. It was dedicated to my cousin Martha (now deceased) who had just gotten out of the hospital being treated for complications of diabetes. @Pecos @MarciKS @Shalimar @Paco Dennis @Gaer @Pinky @Oris Borloff @HazyDavey
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Ffirst-class-flight
> ...


very nice. martha's back is pretty.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 11, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This first track, First Class Flight will be used as either an intro or outro on my next album. My husband who was always rushing and always late, including to the airport, wound up being put in first class due to being late. That stroke of luck inspired the name of that tune. The second track reminds me of when I played for the church and uses the digital choir voices on the Clavinova. One night I just sat down, chose the rhythm and started playing the piano part real fast. I eventually slowed down the pace to record it. It was dedicated to my cousin Martha (now deceased) who had just gotten out of the hospital being treated for complications of diabetes. @Pecos @MarciKS @Shalimar @Paco Dennis @Gaer @Pinky @Oris Borloff @HazyDavey
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Ffirst-class-flight
> ...



So talented!  I especially like these two.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Love them you are so talented.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice to listen to. You must be a disco fan.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2021)

Cool music Diva, you're very talented.  It's so easy on the ears, uplifting to the heart and soothing to the soul.  Some nice tunes there!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Diva, you are amazingly talented. I loved both of them and I am positive I will listen to them again and again.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you so much to everyone who responded with such nice comments! @Pinky @Pecos @Murrmurr @RadishRose @MarciKS @AnnieA @Tish @Shalimar 

@Lara  I’m glad you love the music.  It is fun. I love it when I feel excited about a song I’m working on. 

@Lynn  I’m a music fan period. I love most genres of music and my albums will reflect that.

@SeaBreeze . It’s amazing that you used the term “soothing to the soul”. My business cards say Music To Soothe Your Soul.

@Sassycakes...I’m glad you love them enough to want to keep listening!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2021)

This first song, Let's Liftoff is slated to be used in a good friend's exercise video. I had exercising in mind when I composed it. She might use First Class Flight (posted above) as well. El Mambo has some slight timing issues, as well as other adjustments that will be taken care of so it can be used in my next album. As always...hope you enjoy!  


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Flets-liftoff-wav


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fel-mambo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 16, 2021)

@Pecos @Shalimar @Pinky @Paco Dennis @SeaBreeze @Lara @Gaer @Tish @RadishRose
Check out my the last two songs I posted a couple of days ago. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

Listening to Lets Liftoff .. nice variations! This is what I'd like to hear at the hairdresser's, instead of that awful stuff they have playing.

El Mambo makes me want to get up and shake my booty


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2021)

Love them both, been dancing the mambo in my living room!  
As always, Diva, your music is amazing.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 16, 2021)

Liftoff.....Excellent...you got me dancin'! 

Mambo....Love it, great instimcts from your muse on this one. I was dancin' on this one too, time for a break.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This first song, Let's Liftoff is slated to be used in a good friend's exercise video. I had exercising in mind when I composed it. She might use First Class Flight (posted above) as well. El Mambo has some slight timing issues, as well as other adjustments that will be taken care of so it can be used in my next album. As always...hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Diva,

MS, your music is simple brilliant and I love it.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2021)

I love the spirit free tune I think we could do a a rhumba dance ( our style of ballroom dancing )
you got me out of my comfy seat to try it 


I dont mean like you see on dancing with the stars 
Id give you 10 out of 10 for your great work @OneEyedDiva


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos @Shalimar @Pinky @Paco Dennis @SeaBreeze @Lara @Gaer @Tish @RadishRose
> Check out my the last two songs I posted a couple of days ago. Thank you.


Let's Liftoff and El Mambo were both very easy and nice to listen to and got me swaying.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

@Pecos @Pinky @Shalimar @Kadee46 @SeaBreeze @Paco Dennis 
I’m so glad ya’ll are enjoying the music and it even got you dancing! Dancing is good for our bodies and souls! I *so* appreciate all of your comments and feedback!

Paco I really do get my inspiration from the rhythms I choose and the chords I use. Thank you very much for the compliment!!
Kadee I think people who do ballroom dancing are *so *cool. I’ve never done it but I bet it’s fun. Thank you so much for the 10 !
Pecos, my MB...you are always such an inspiration with your wonderful feedback!

The music will not be accessible until I figure out how to get private links for the songs. I found out that a couple of people on Soundcloud (who I don't know) were re-posting my songs and that's not what I want to happen right now, so I set them to private. I'm still learning the site. Once I get the private links I'll repost the songs.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I use the term stylings because my Yamaha Clavinova (digital piano) inspires me to compose in several genres because of the multitude of rhythms available. These are two of the first songs I composed/performed in 1998 after I got my first Clavinova and was just becoming familiar with it's features. My son helped me with that.
> 
> All of the tracks I'll post here need to be reworked or revamped in some way before they can be released. Funky Spacemen is a novelty track I just wanted to have some fun with. Spritfree is more chill and definitely needs a live sax player; I've got someone lined up.  Hope you enjoy! More to come. @Pecos @Gaer @Pinky @feywon @Paco Dennis
> 
> ...


Hi, OneEyedDiva - I found this thread and wanted to hear your songs but I guess they're no longer there. Are you still composing? I am curious. I have composed music on Noteflight and put on youtube.com. Let me know how to access your music. Thanks!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I use the term stylings because my Yamaha Clavinova (digital piano) inspires me to compose in several genres because of the multitude of rhythms available. These are two of the first songs I composed/performed in 1998 after I got my first Clavinova and was just becoming familiar with it's features. My son helped me with that.
> 
> All of the tracks I'll post here need to be reworked or revamped in some way before they can be released. Funky Spacemen is a novelty track I just wanted to have some fun with. Spritfree is more chill and definitely needs a live sax player; I've got someone lined up.  Hope you enjoy! More to come. @Pecos @Gaer @Pinky @feywon @Paco Dennis
> 
> ...


When I tried to access these I get the message "oh no, we can't find that page"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Hi, OneEyedDiva - I found this thread and wanted to hear your songs but I guess they're no longer there. Are you still composing? I am curious. I have composed music on Noteflight and put on youtube.com. Let me know how to access your music. Thanks!


Also to @Bretrick: I followed this thread up with another thread explaining that people I did not know on Soundcloud were sharing my songs on their pages, so I made it private, therefore members could no longer hear the songs. They were songs that were in various draft stages and not yet released. At first I thought there was a way to make it so only members here and others I chose could listen but that didn't work out as expected. I will message you both the link to my website (please read our bios and reviews ) My album and the three singles I released last summer are available on Apple Music, Spotify, YouTube Music (formerly Google Play Music) and other digital platforms, as well as on YouTube. I don't publicly post my real name, ergo no "public" posting about my music, because I do post some things of a personal and financial nature here on the forum. Also, search engines use "botnets" to pick up bits and pieces of people known in search engines and sometimes piece together things about them that are incorrectly attributed to them. I know because it's happened to me.  

Thank you for your interest in my music. And yes Palides, I am still composing/producing music. My son spent several hours over the course of several days, mixing one of my songs and we are currently working on one of his. I have several songs we'll be getting ready for my next album. I'm blessed that my son is an studio engineer/co-producer because if he wasn't, I'd be spending a fortune on studio time.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Also to @Bretrick: I followed this thread up with another thread explaining that people I did not know on Soundcloud were sharing my songs on their pages, so I made it private, therefore members could no longer hear the songs. They were songs that were in various draft stages and not yet released. At first I thought there was a way to make it so only members here and others I chose could listen but that didn't work out as expected. I will message you both the link to my website (please read our bios and reviews ) My album and the three singles I released last summer are available on Apple Music, Spotify, YouTube Music (formerly Google Play Music) and other digital platforms, as well as on YouTube. I don't publicly post my real name, ergo no "public" posting about my music, because I do post some things of a personal and financial nature here on the forum. Also, search engines use "botnets" to pick up bits and pieces of people known in search engines and sometimes piece together things about them that are incorrectly attributed to them. I know because it's happened to me.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in my music. And yes Palides, I am still composing/producing music. My son spent several hours over the course of several days, mixing one of my songs and we are currently working on one of his. I have several songs we'll be getting ready for my next album. I'm blessed that my son is an studio engineer/co-producer because if he wasn't, I'd be spending a fortune on studio time.


I am so impressed! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I have already accessed your music and am listening to it right now. It's wonderful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I am so impressed! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. I have already accessed your music and am listening to it right now. It's wonderful!


Thank you *so much* for your wonderful feedback Palides I hope you'll continue to enjoy the music for a long time.


----------

